# Evolving Trade.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nafta re-negotiiations....almost nothing stays the same....you either evolve or get left behind.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/business/the-new-nafta-inspires-anxiety-on-both-sides-of-the-border


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

These trade agreemen's are a double edge sword we all want to sell and get the best dollars,but it hurts when the other guy land stuff in your market cheaper then you can We don't have any clothes shoes or even car manufacturing in oz anymore thanks to China and Japan but they are know one of our biggest export markets.so we sell them heaps of coal ,beef hay etc but we now have no manufacturing left.it's a hard world mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

All this trade crap is just that-- so much crap...

It is SO simple to solve that it defies logic... If I were in charge, I'd put in a 100% "mirror" trade policy-- rank everything that a country trades with us and what we trade with them, in terms of volume or dollar values, whichever is more appropriate...

Then take our #1 export to that country, and apply the exact same tariff and trade regulations that they put on our #1 import to them to THEIR #1 EXPORT that they're selling to us... right straight across the board and down the line... If they apply a 20% tariff on whatever our biggest import into their country is, we apply the exact same 20% tariff to their #1 import into our country.

Don't like our trade policy?? Change your own and we'll mirror it! Want to protect your own indigenous industry or producers by charging high tariffs, that's okay-- but just expect that your own exports sent to us will be similarly saddled with the exact same high tariffs to offset lost trade opportunities from our own producers here...

Later! OL J R


----------

